# check this deal out



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.groupawheels.com/index.html

what is our bolt pattern?


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Our bolt pattern is 5x120.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

damn!! thanks dude.


----------

